# Signs That You're Addicted To Vaping



## Nailedit77 (25/3/16)

Who can relate

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/3/16)

Only sign you need is: You own a high powered mod. Lol.


----------



## rogue zombie (25/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Only sign you need is: You own a high powered mod. Lol.


Agg.... you were not part of the conversation, so I apologise for putting you in the crossfire.

But this exactly what I was implying. I STILL vape between 20-30 watts.

So I could totally throw my toys out the cot now, and moan how folks have formed a "big boy club."


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (25/3/16)

I think the time spend between ecigssa and the online vendors is a sign. When I wake up at night I first check for new alerts and then the loo.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (25/3/16)

Petrus said:


> I think the time spend between ecigssa and the online vendors is a sign. When I wake up at night I first check for new alerts and then the loo.


First thing I do is reach for a vape and then loo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (25/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Agg.... you were not part of the conversation, so I apologise for putting you in the crossfire.
> 
> But this exactly what I was implying. I STILL vape between 20-30 watts.
> 
> ...


I range from 30 to 60 watts.


----------



## Christos (25/3/16)

I also generally pre squonk before I put the mod down so that I have a good 3 toots before having to put the light on do that I don't over squonk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

